# sms et ipad



## nude (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, jaimerais savoir si lon peut envoyer et recevoir des sms sans jailbreake son ipad?
Merci, je suis nouveau et javoue être complètement perdue dans toutes les offres opérateurs.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

A ma connaissance, non. Les opérateurs français semblent d'ailleurs bloquer cette fonction (pour SFR, c'est sûr, pour les autres, il faudrait une confirmation d'abonnés), ce qui fait, que même si l'iPad est jaibreacké, l'envoi/réception de SMS ne fonctionne pas non plus (chez SFR). J'ai acheté le logiciel ad hoc sur Cydia pour rien...
Étant chez SFR pour mon iPad, j'ai cherché en vain des solutions pour particuliers de "ponts" qui permettraient de recevoir par mail sur l'iPad des SMS envoyés au numéro de l'iPad...
Peut être que ce fil sera l'occasion de découvrir quelque chose.


----------



## nude (21 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse du coup, je ne pense pas acheter un Ipad


----------

